# Winter time blues??



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

I am ashamed at us fly fishermen.. No pictures, no reports, seems we have all cuddled in our onesies and sulked this warm winter. I have spent a lot of my fishing time huddled in the backwaters searching for the elusive Squatch but along the way I caught a few fish.. I had my very first Striper caught on my very own gurgler, but that nasty SOB flopped off my deck as I was preparing the photo-shoot. This winter has been tough though, This warm weather has kept the large bulls from entering the shallows and doing the most beautiful dance. Before Christmas I had a really good run but was throwing artificials with friends and posted those reports elsewhere. Anyways, nothing to brag about but felt it was time to revive.. word up to time flies for getting me started in this crazy fly tying adventure, and delta creek for up-selling and earning his commission.. 



If you have been fishing and have some photos but dont want to start a thread, then throw them up here..


















I am about 7 ft, 260lbs.. huge man hands. That bass in a normal size mans hand would look extemely large








and the killer of them all!!


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Nice fish! I love the color of that redfish


----------



## DaTzr (Mar 13, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

southern yakker said:


> Nice fish! I love the color of that redfish


+1 on that; resembles a model or mount.
catch 'em up.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Nice!! That's a fine lookin' Red. Man I hate that print and pop-ups that cover some of these post though, MAKING IT IMPOSSIBLE TO READ IT ALL and I can't seem to move it!!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

At least someone is fishing.


----------



## MerkDeez (Nov 20, 2011)

timeflies said:


> At least someone is fishing.


I forgot about the hammer drill, how about I give it to you when we go fish next week.. Weather depending... I am picking up my new boat this weekend!


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nice!!
....and don't think that just because we ain't posting, we ain't fishing, I've been out patrolling them waters, and there are lots of fins moving around 
L8, Harry


----------

